
Safari Technology Preview Release 83 is now available - feross
https://webkit.org/blog/8967/release-notes-for-safari-technology-preview-83/
======
TheAceOfHearts
A few things that stand out:

* Enabled WebAuthN on macOS! - Web Authentication API on MDN [0]: "an extension of the Credential Management API that enables strong authentication with public key cryptography, enabling passwordless authentication and/or secure second-factor authentication without SMS texts." I think Safari was the last major holdout on this API, so this might be huge. Could anyone that has had experience with this API share any thoughts and experiences?

* `document.hasStorageAccess()` - Storage Access API on MDN [1]: "provides a way for embedded, cross-origin content to gain unrestricted access to storage that it would normally only have access to in a first-party context (we refer to this as an origin’s first-party storage)." The feature originated from Apple: Introducing Storage Access API [2]; it's still considered experimental and is only supported by Firefox and Safari. Skimming through the related WHATWG HTML issue [3], the discussion seems worth reading if you're interested in a bit of the reasoning that goes into designing these APIs.

* `line-break: anywhere` - From Chrome Platform Status [4]: "allows soft wrapping around every typographic character unit, including around any punctuation character or preserved spaces, or in the middles of words."

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Authent...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Web_Authentication_API)

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Storage_Acc...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Storage_Access_API)

[2] [https://webkit.org/blog/8124/introducing-storage-access-
api/](https://webkit.org/blog/8124/introducing-storage-access-api/)

[3]
[https://github.com/whatwg/html/issues/3338](https://github.com/whatwg/html/issues/3338)

[4]
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5668660729348096](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5668660729348096)

------
frou_dh
Proper WebGL 2.0 support in Safari seems MIA despite occasional tweets and
mailing list posts implying otherwise. Seems it's going to hang out half-baked
in the "Develop > Experimental Features" menu indefinitely.

~~~
Entalpi
WWDC is just around the corner

~~~
frou_dh
Why wouldn't it have been ramped up as part of the Technology Preview
releases?

------
sjwright
This is nice but it's disappointing that Apple's browser improvements are
influenced by the cadence of WWDC conferences.

~~~
pilif
The feature set of the browsing engine isn’t though. It’s on a roughly 6
monthly schedule where changes for the technology previews are released to the
wider public.

The last big release was 12.1 last March, far removed from the next WWDC in
June (for a release in September).

~~~
sjwright
I only said _influenced._ You're responding to a claim I didn't make.

------
joosters
They don't make it easy to switch to the preview. None of my Safari settings
seem to have been imported, all my bookmarks are gone and the 'import
bookmarks from Firefox' doesn't work either :(

~~~
pilif
Something is wrong with your configuration. For me, both the release version
and the tech preview share settings just fine.

Making changes to the one will cause them to be applied in the other.

~~~
joosters
I found a way of importing bookmarks: Run 'normal' Safari and preview Safari
at the same time, 'view bookmarks' in both, and then dragging the favorites
top level across from old to new app worked!

~~~
monkin
Simpler way is to use iCloud sync with Safari.

~~~
joosters
I have that turned on and I still didn't get my bookmarks. Hopefully my empty
bookmarks folder in Safari Preview didn't get synced across all my devices
before I fixed it...

------
madjam002
Has anyone been able to get WebAuthN working on Safari with FIDO2 keys? I just
downloaded this preview, tried several WebAuthn example sites that work fine
on Chrome and Firefox, but on Safari nothing happens and my Yubikey 5 doesn’t
even light up.

~~~
olliej
in my experience sites still gate on UA rather than available functionality,
so maybe UA checks are involved?

~~~
madjam002
I know some sites that do this but it’s definitely not working on sites where
no UA gate is involved, the WebAuthN request is being made but my Yubikey
never lights up

------
sdan
When will Safari support FIDO U2F keys?

------
berryg
Just tested Google 2FA login with a Solokey. Works perfectly.
[https://solokeys.com](https://solokeys.com)

~~~
simongr3dal
Are there any chants or rituals I'm supposed to know about, because I can't
get my solokey to work with Google or Github?

It did work with Dropbox, so that's nice.

------
dvduval
Still no push notifications?

~~~
pxtail
Is actually _anybody_ using web notifications? Despite being prompted hundreds
(thousands?) times - before I disabled it via about:config and
dom.webnotifications.enabled - I never opted in for it.

